# Phone rooted...now what



## DroidX2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Alright so I went to http://www.droid-life.com/2011/09/01/how-to-root-the-droid2-droidx2-droidx-and-droid3-running-gingerbread/ and successfully rooted my Droid X2. Now what does this mean for me? Can I delete any application I want on the phone? What is a rom and which are available to me?

Sorry for being such as n00b but I'm new to this and am looking for any and all help which will be much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

DroidX2 said:


> Alright so I went to http://www.droid-lif...ng-gingerbread/ and successfully rooted my Droid X2. Now what does this mean for me? Can I delete any application I want on the phone? What is a rom and which are available to me?
> 
> Sorry for being such as n00b but I'm new to this and am looking for any and all help which will be much appreciated! Thanks


You can, if you have the right app, but if you are a noob, i really don't recommend deleting system apps, cuz you'll delete a stupid blur file and you won't be able to make calls, make a back up, and only then try, instead of doing that just get cm7 4 dx2, 
Roms run much nicer than stock blur, even if its a blur based rom... please take that into consideration


----------



## Pixelated (Dec 1, 2011)

This means you SHOULD install the BSR...then do a NANDroid back up...to start...just encase there at several tutorials here and abroad...it's easy, good luck.
I personally wouldn't uninstall system apps, I suggest using Titanium Backup to freeze the apps.

Dee Ex Two - See Em Seven


----------



## tech.kyle (Jul 12, 2011)

I concur. Install the CyanogenMod port. *You will lose HDMI out and the FM Radio*, but you'll also lose the Verizon bloatware (unless you choose to install it back) and gain a fair bit of speed and battery life.

I flashed back to stock because I sometimes have to go without data and wanted the FM radio back so I'd have something to listen to, but the negative impact on battery life alone makes me regret it.


----------



## mjf55 (May 19, 2013)

Pixelated said:


> This means you SHOULD install the BSR...then do a NANDroid back up...to start.........
> 
> Dee Ex Two - See Em Seven


So I am in the same boat as the OP. I rooted at 2.3.5, and want to install a BSR and do the backup. I am confused as to which BSR to use, patched, not patched. Which one is the correct one for 2.3.5 or does it not matter. I have the MOTODX2_Bootstrap_signed.apk. Is that the one?
Thanks.........

Edit: Tried it last night with the MOTODX2_Bootstrap_signed.apk and it worked perfectly. So being at 2.3.5 while the tutorials were written for 2.3.4 was no problem. Just letting everyone know. thanks........


----------



## Ajay (May 23, 2013)

mjf55 said:


> So I am in the same boat as the OP. I rooted at 2.3.5, and want to install a BSR and do the backup. I am confused as to which BSR to use, patched, not patched. Which one is the correct one for 2.3.5 or does it not matter. I have the MOTODX2_Bootstrap_signed.apk. Is that the one?
> Thanks.........
> 
> Edit: Tried it last night with the MOTODX2_Bootstrap_signed.apk and it worked perfectly. So being at 2.3.5 while the tutorials were written for 2.3.4 was no problem. Just letting everyone know. thanks........


I was able to root and install the same BSR from 2.3.5 as well. But depending on what ROM you want to install, that may not get you anywhere. Based on "what's not working" in CM7 vs CM10, I decided to install CM7, and in order to do that, you have to be on 2.3.4, so my initial root and BSR install was a waste of my time until I SBFed the phone back to 2.3.4.


----------

